# Jessica Perrin born 04-06-08



## Nikkinoonoo

This could be a big read as I have been in hospital for the past fortnight only discharged yesterday! It all started two weeks ago Tuesday when I went for a cervical sweep. Didn't actually get the sweep in the end but was admitted with suspected pre-eclampsia. Spent a rather boring and uneventful week in hospital going slowly insane untill the following Tuesday night when I got up to use the toilet. It was 1.30am and I went to the loo and did what at first, in my sleepy state seemed to be a mighty big wee. My waters had broken down the toilet (how tidy am I?) I told the nurse I thought my waters had broken and she put a waterproof pad thing under me and I was told to rest. I rolled over to phone OH and tell him we had some advance on our bubs showing her face for my waters to explode twice more. I obviously felt the soaked knickers sticking to me and felt I had to change so stood up clutching clean undies and maternity pads and gravity took its chance to leave puddles all over the floor next to the bed. As I was tring to clean up after myself I was leaving more puddles behind me so soon gave up on that. Fast forward to 6.50am Wednesday 4th June when I was taken to the labour ward. I was put on the drip that brings on contractions and given an epidural at the same time (well several attempts as the needle the bloke was using was too small!!) so I didn't actually feel any of the labour. By 12noon I was 1cm dilated by 4pm 3-4cm and by 8.30pm 10cm and ready to push. Started pushing a while later but jessie was staying put, they said she was back to back and her head was looking up at a funny angle apparently. They took me for a theatre delivery first they was going to try forceps to tease her into the position she needed to be in but they decided to go for a c-section. Jessica was born to a very shakey and happy mummy at 11.52pm all 10lbs 1oz of her, and was whisked off for checks. My OH mentioned to me that they seemed to be looking at her legs a lot but we thought no more of it until they brought her over for a kiss. We was then told our daughter had an abnormality to her right leg. Shaun (OH) then took her out to see grandad while I was being seen to in theatre still worrying like hell what was wrong with my babies leg. As soon as I got back to my family I asked what was wrong with my baby and was met by several pairs of moist eyes. Turns out my babys right leg and foot hadn't developed properly meaning that from the knee down she had bones missing and no proper foot, just a small deformed twisted little foot with two toes pointing downwards. It was such a shock to everyone. We was told that we would be refered to orthapedic paediatricians at either Gt Ormand St or Stanmore hospital which is a top orthapedic hospital. We have come to terms with Jessies abnormality now and to us she is nothing short of perfect. So we are now waiting for appointments with specialists to see what can be done in the future. I don't think they are planning to do too much until she is starting to use the foot/leg for sitting/crawling/standing when they can assess how much she can use what she has. We was in hospital for a week after the birth as I had developed nasty bedsores and we had to see Jessie's baby doctor for genetic testing to see if it was a dodgy chromesome passed from me or Shaun. We are waiting for the results of that which will take weeks. Anyway enough ramblings I'm sure it's pics you wanna see :) 

Jessie and Mummy :cloud9: 
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn260/nikkijellybelly/100_9127.jpg
Jessie and Daddy :cloud9:
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn260/nikkijellybelly/100_9139.jpg
My gorgeous girl :cloud9:
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn260/nikkijellybelly/100_9123.jpg
Jessies first bath :cloud9:
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn260/nikkijellybelly/100_9111.jpg


----------



## AppleBlossom

Aww she's beautiful. Well done hun! x


----------



## lauren-kate

Aw congratulations and well done after all that! What a good weight! She's really beautiful - I love all the hair. x


----------



## toot

WOW what a big girl... she is just beautiful, congrats to you and dh.


----------



## polo_princess

Aww congrats Nikki!! xx


----------



## thelilbump

Aww Congrats. Jessica is gorgeous and look at all that hair!! Well done on getting through it!

I'm sorry to hear about her leg and all the tests you're having to go through. Hopefully the doctors will be able to do something. In the mean time look after yourselves and try take it easy. :hug::hug:


----------



## princess_bump

Congratulations and well done, shes gorgeous :)


----------



## niknaknat

Congratulations, she's beautiful xxxxxx


----------



## ~KACI~

Ah she's gorgeous and i good lot of hair x


----------



## elles28

Congrats your little girl is so adorable :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs-N

congratulations hun, she is beautiful. 

x x x x


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ahhhh congratulations hun, she was a big girly!!! Shes beautifulxx


----------



## Ema

Congrats she is beautiful XXX


----------



## greenkat

Congrats on your beautiful little girl!


----------



## heather118

awww she is gorgeous. Congrats


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Congratulations hunny, your little girl is just perfect! Hope u get some much needed rest and enjoy being mummy xx


----------



## Jem

Congratulations and well done!!! Sorry to hear about her leg and hope everything is sorted in the future with her xxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## Sparky0207

Congratulations! She is absolutely beautiful and look at all that hair!! xxx


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations she is beautiful xx


----------



## susiewusie

well done she is adorable xxx


----------



## ANGYPANGY

she is adorable


----------



## nikky0907

She is beautiful!

As you said,nothing short of a perfect and happy little girl! :hugs:


----------



## tink

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/966/966866qire797jbw.gif
she is beautiful!


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! She is beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## lynz

congrats hun she is gorgeous xx


----------



## carmen

awwwwww nikki shes so cute ... congrats !


----------



## clairebear

WOW nikki what a 2 weeks u have had glad u are home now and able to get in to routine. Jessica is absolutly beautiful congrats hun. sorry to hear about her poor little leg but she is gorg xx


----------



## x-amy-x

She is beautiful nikki. Just look at all that hair!! you did so well. It must have drove you insane being in hospital for that long!

Hope you're resting up and getting waited on!

xx


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations on your beautiful daughter!! :hugs:


----------



## AquaDementia

Cograts! she is perfect and don't worry about her foot at all. She is healthy and that is more than anyone could ask for. enjoy her!


----------



## sam's mum

She's beautiful! Congratulations...such gorgeous hair :D


----------



## babezone

aww shes so cute im loving her hair x x x


----------



## bigbelly2

well done...

what a cute little family you have, just to try and pu your mind at ease, i was born with a congenital hip displacement so from a very early age i have been in and out of hospital, people say to me i bet that was upsetting or how did you feel, all i can say is i dont and didnt feel any different to anyone else, it was the norm to me and i just got on with it,...children are SO resilient it shocking and there are so many things that can be done..my ortho hosp is the royal orthopeadic in birmingham but great o st is meant to be world class!!

h x


----------



## missjess

Congrats she's gorgeous!! great name choice :)


----------



## pepperflake

Sorry to hear about your complications. Glad you are both doing well. Congrats! :hug:


----------



## Gabi

Congratulations! She's absolutely beautiful!! :hugs:


----------



## Serene123

She is bloody adorable! Congrats mummy =)


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats on the birth of your daughter. She has a good amount of hair on her head and a more than brilliant weight. x


----------



## Emmea12uk

COngratulations on your beatuiful girl! Sorry to hear about her leg. it must have been such a shock to you! But she is still perfect!:) Good luck with all the tests etc.


----------



## orange-sox

Congrats Nikki, she is beautiful!! Look at all her beautiful hair, she's going to be a stunner just like her mummy!! :hugs:


----------



## welshcakes79

she is gorgeous, congratulations to you both on your little girl..and what a fab mop of hair :) xxx


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations and well done on the birth of your little bundle. :happydance:


----------



## coz

congrats hun :happydance: xxx


----------



## Deise

Nikki, shes gorgeous!!! I love her little mop head!!!


----------



## Vickie

She's absolutely gorgeous and perfect in every way! :hugs:


----------



## smartie

she's lovely! sorry to hear about her leg/foot - i have my fingers crossed for you that the hospital can do something to help x


----------



## didda

Congratulations on the arrival of your beautiful daughter! xxx


----------



## Lauz_1601

awww congratulations she is gorgeous, reminds me of my daughter with all that hair! well done hunny xxxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Aw, She`s such a cutie.
Congratulations.
Sorry too hear about her leg, I hope she`s ok. x


----------



## Frankie

shes absolutly gorgeous well done to all of you!!! x


----------



## debralouise

Well done you, what a long ordeal for you!

She's lovely xx xx


----------



## babyblessed

some story pet! congratulations on your cute wee girl


----------



## vicky

aww congratulations hun she is beauitful


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congrats!! She is gorgeous! IMO, when children or anyone really has a unique trait, or something that can be challenging, it just makes them a stronger person. She is absolutely perfect, and just stunning! Congrats again mama!


----------



## miel

congratulations:) she is beautiful ...take care:)


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done!!! She is absolutely gorgeous, lovin the hair :D good luck for the future xx


----------



## charlottecco2

congratulations xx


----------



## charveyron

Congratulations she's beautiful - they will take Great care of you both at Great Ormand Street, they really are wonderful there! :pink:


----------



## kookie

congratulations shes gorgeous


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations hun, and well done.
She is gorgeous,
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Kelliex

Congratulations she is beautiful!!
Love her hair :D 
x x x x x x x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Thank you ladies she's an absolute pleasure. And I now know why I went through so many packets of Rennie with a mop of hair like she's got lol xXx


----------



## butterflies

Nikki she is gorgeous, hope everything works out well with the tests and LO's leg.
Adore her hair, she's so pretty!


----------



## sammie18

Sorry about her leg!! Congrats! She is beautifull! And she was a BIG baby :) I couldnt imagin 10lbs in me haha


----------



## Belle

Well done Nikki and Congratulations!!! She is gorgeous!! And what a lovley size!! (the bigger the better i say!!) 
The pics of ur lil princess are lovely!!
xxxxxx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

looks a beauty x


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Nikki! She is absolutely gorgeous!

xxx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats hun, shes gorgeous


----------



## Chellebelle

awww she is lovely xxx


----------



## cupcake

congrats she is a lovely little girl, sorry to hear about her leg, you are being wonderful supportive parents and i am sure with your help she will manage and be a very happy little girl!


----------



## gde78

Congrats on a gorgeous little girl!


----------



## xarlenex

what a cutiee...and ohh the hair :cloud9: adorable. Congrats!


----------



## supernurse

Wow, what a head of hair. She's so cute and adorable. Congratulations xx


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats :hug:


----------



## posh

Congratulations!!


----------

